# logiciel lire pdf video sur ipad



## lpp (6 Janvier 2013)

salut,
Je cherche un logiciel pour ipad/iphone qui lit les videos insérées dans un pdf...
Actuellement, j'ai monte une page dans acrobat 1O sur mac et j'ai insere des videos dans le pdf mais impossible de les lire dans un ipad???
J'ai essaye et telecharge pdf pro mais pas de lecture de viodeos ??

Merci de votre aide..

Laurent...


----------



## Lauange (7 Janvier 2013)

Salut, a tu essayé goodreader ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2013)

Tes vidéos sont en quel format ?


----------



## lpp (7 Janvier 2013)

salut
Merci pour vos messages..
Non pas essaye goodreader...
Le format est du .mov
Meme acrobat reader ne les lit pas..on voit juste l'image..mais impossible a lire...

Je reste en attente


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2013)

OK. Mais à l&#8217;intérieur du MOV, c&#8217;est quoi ? Car peut être que c&#8217;est à ce niveau que ça coince.


----------



## lpp (7 Janvier 2013)

euh..désolé je ne suis pas un specialiste...

Video faite au reflex et converti en .mov..et allégee dans FCP...


----------

